# Novice rider and owning an arabian horse



## lindiak007 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello,

First I apologize for some bad spellings, English is not my mother language.

So, I am a novice rider and thinking of buying a horse.

I know I should get a gelding, cca 10 Y old....with a calm temperament
As for a breed, I am not so sure....I know I should look at the personality of the horse. I intend to be recreational rider. 

Let's tell you a bit about me:
My trainer says I have soft hands and soft legs, but I am strong (as for muscles). I am tall cca 5' 9,5" and 125 pounds. Sometimes I feel during the lessons that I do a rodeo instead of riding, the horses are trying my patiente :twisted: It is always challanging, but I appreciate when I have a nice quiet lesson as well;-) and I can practice the technique.
I like nice transitions from trot to canter. I do not care if the horse is smaller or bigger or faster or slower, just the NICE transition is important for me. I guess I enjoy the speed if the horse as well.
I am very good at skiing, that was my N.1 sport before...(similar to horseriding as for speed position;-))

I have a stubborn dog and a stobborn husband - what I want to tell with this? => I could manage them both, actually I manage the dog;-) really ok. I taught him a lot tricks - slowly, with a game, so he has more fun.....I tend to be attached a lot to animals / people.

I am thinking about an Arabian horse, but my trainer and my very best friend who both rides cca 20 years, hate them.

A calm horse would be great for me as a novice rider, however I tend to get bored really quickly and need changes. So Arabian horse , known as high spirited could be pretty challenging for me opposite to calmer breed .

What do you think??? Any other breed? I saw Fresians....


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

For a novice horse owner, it would probably be better to get a good, all around 'been there, done that' kind of horse. Just because you have a horse like that doesn't mean it'll be boring.

You should try to foucous more on the individual horse, not breed, color, etc.

As for an Arab for a first horse - Like you said, the majority are high-strung and spirited. Although there are some that are wonderful and calm.

I've grown up around the breed, and learned to ride on a great Arab mare. Sweetest horse you'd ever want to be around. Never freaked about anything.

But now we have a Half Arab gelding that is an absolute _whacko_.

It really just depends on the horse. But with the majority of Arabs, it seems like you just have to know how to chanel all that spirit in a positive direction. Like our Half Arab - He's a great horse, very smart, but you really have to _ride _ him, if that makes sense? You constantly have to be doing something to keep him busy and make him think, or he starts acting up.


----------



## lindiak007 (Jul 7, 2007)

yes, thank you...that was helpful.
the best thing is probably to ride the own horse every day.
it is like with dogs , if they do not give away the energy they have inside, they go craaaazy :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Agreed with Gallop, focus on the individual, not the breed. If you do go with an arab, good luck finding one big enough to match your height.


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

If you already have a stubborn dog and husband, I guess a stubborn horse would fit right in. :lol: Not all Arabian horses are so hard headed as many are, so you might be able to find one who is easy to get along with. You might also want to give some thought to a quarter horse, they are usually easy going.


----------



## Dlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I own three Arabs. I do competitive endurance and mine are so laid back it is not funny. Not long ago we were riding with friends who all have paints or Quarters. We had to cross a suspension bridge...well the only one that would cross it was my Arab mare. We led the way for them all. Now she was nine when I got her and not broke. She was so nice and easy, so don't judge the breed. I have owned several and haven't own a hot or a mean one yet....there is always a chance in any breed. Try the horse, not the breed out. Just see how the horse fits you.


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

I think of buying horses for yourself as love at first sight! you see the horse and maybe you love it...if you do truly love the horse you'll work toward what you need to accomplish.


----------



## ArabianLife (Sep 6, 2007)

latte62lover said:


> I think of buying horses for yourself as love at first sight! you see the horse and maybe you love it...if you do truly love the horse you'll work toward what you need to accomplish.


Hah!! Yayy!! Someone who agrees with me =P Lets just say I got a completely unbroke 4 year old Arabian (couldn't get caught or haltered) as my first horse. Yes I know, STUPID ME lol. But I love my boy hehe and we worked for hours on end and he is now the best horse in the world. He can still be spooky but you learn about your horse fairly fast it seems and you learn they're moods and when you should be ready for some ahem...dancing lol. But all around he is the smartest thing on four legs in my opinion =)

So overall I think if your not scared of a few bruises and your patient and calm and willing to put in the time and energy, get the one you fall in love with =)


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

I think a great first horse would be a quarter horse. I've worked with them for YEARS and they have wonderful temperments. I own both a thoroughbred and quarter horse, and they are both very laid back. Tanner, the tb is very calm, more calm than other tbs I've ridden. Of course there are always exceptions to every rule, but I think a nice gelding qh, about 8-12 years old with a lot of riding experience would be a great first horse. My first horse was a qh mare who was 3 and crazy!!! She was good for experience and learning but I wouldn't recommend that for a new rider. Good luck!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i agree with everyone who said focus on the horse it's self not the breed! i would go with a quater horse 10+ if i were you, good all round horse...


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, QH are a great bred to start with. But some Arabs are too. Its the personality that counts! :wink:


----------

